

I created groups for news and discussions about Y Combinator and X-Google startups - paul
http://friendfeed.com/paul/9a4a817b/i-created-groups-for-news-and-discussions-about

======
paul
Let me know if you have a YC startup and I missed your blog -
<http://friendfeed.com/yc-startups>

